# hi.. welcome to the new theme )))



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I noticed certain patterns. My favourite moments are 0:35 to 0:40 and 1:05 to 1:35 and 1:55 to the end, which are the times you drift lower down the keyboard overall, and I feel were the most original and unpredictable, with nice chords and melodies. After drifting lower you tend to have these quicker scale runs to go back up the keyboard. I feel you didn't vary these enough going up the keyboard. You also have the catchy motif like at 0:55 to 1:00, which I feel you didn't vary enough, by keeping the same interval spacing and register. In the motif it sounds like you play the chord down a whole tone and raise by major third. After establishing the motif, you could add more drama if you varied more by dropping lower and raise even higher, or relax by moving in smaller intervals.


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

thank you Phil, I will try to anaalize your comment ))


----------

